# Does Amazon UK deliver to Portugal



## Heyo (Feb 3, 2018)

I'm an Amazon Prime UK member who is moving to Portugal soon. I know there is no Amazon Portugal, but I've heard that Amazon UK ships to Portugal. Is this true? If so, how long does it take a package to arrive? Is it much more costly?

Anyone get deliveries from Amazon UK in Portugal?


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Heyo said:


> I'm an Amazon Prime UK member who is moving to Portugal soon. I know there is no Amazon Portugal, but I've heard that Amazon UK ships to Portugal. Is this true? If so, how long does it take a package to arrive? Is it much more costly?
> 
> Anyone get deliveries from Amazon UK in Portugal?


No but I get them in Spain and they usually take about five days, but the delivery times usually depends on which delivery company they use. You can always order through amazon.es which might get you quicker deliveries.


----------



## RichardHenshall (Jul 26, 2009)

Heyo said:


> I'm an Amazon Prime UK member who is moving to Portugal soon. I know there is no Amazon Portugal, but I've heard that Amazon UK ships to Portugal. Is this true? If so, how long does it take a package to arrive? Is it much more costly?
> 
> Anyone get deliveries from Amazon UK in Portugal?


Amazon UK does deliver to Portugal, at extra cost and slower but not all products will be shipped and many Marketplace sellers don't ship to Portugal. Prime UK membership is, I believe, of little or no benefit when goods are being shipped outside the UK. VAT/IVA will be charged at Portuguese rates.

Compare the prices of goods on amazon.co.uk with those on amazon.de, amazon.fr and amazon.es. The latter includes delivery within Portugal above a certain value.


----------



## smudges (May 2, 2013)

If you look at the sticky thread at the top of the home page, about shops delivering to Portugal, the last posts on this are relevant. Jan 1st.


----------

